# Dog Show Pictures



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I took my daughter to her first dog show yesterday--we had a blast. The owners were great and kept inviting Abby over to them, that is if their dogs didn't come over to her first...it was really great. So..here are a few of MANY pictures I took.....
Met my first Leonberger--what a sweetheart-








A poodle being Groomed...








She fell in love with this Cane Corso....which happens to be one of my old high school teachers dogs..she was very nice....








German Shepherd-









more.........


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's a puppy his owner was getting him used to the noise and people- she asked my girl to give him a treat....of course she did....
















A nice Great Dane








My first French Mastiffs I have met IRL









more........


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

A friend of mine was there showing her Plott Hound and a few Black and Tan Coonhounds....
Black and Tan








Her Plott Hound Puppy--he is a character
















And of course I got a million Mastiff pictures









more.........


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

This guy gave kisses to her just like Otis Does.........
















Great Dane Line-up








A Clumber Spaniel....also my first....









All done


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Dog shows are always so much fun and looks like Abby can attest to that!! 

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

>


It's hard for pictures to get more beautiful and serene than this.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting those pics. What beautiful dogs!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

What Great dogs!! That Cane Corso picture is great!


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Very nice pics, Chrissy. Abby must have had a great time seeing all those dogs! 
Actually UKC show is coming to our town in few weeks and I plan to check it out. I’ve never been any show before so it’ll be interesting. I even considered to participate to show Lennox but decided not to do it this time. (not enough time for us to prepare) I think I’ll take some conformation class in the future and try to get both of us ready for some up coming shows. 

-naoki


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

What wonderful pics Chrissy... love the one with the big boy and your daughter... priceless... 
Nessa


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Chrissy those pictures are great. The picture of Abby and the EM is to cute for words and I can't believe the head size diference. lol What he much larger than Otis?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Lovely photos. What a nice CC. That is a good shot of the brindle Dane too, awesome. That OEM looks huge next to her. Very cool dog.


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

WOW! Great pics!!! And beautiful dogs, every single one of them 

I was getting to wonder if it was an AKC or UKC show until I saw the GSD, then I'm thinking this has GOT to be UKC, that was just about the nicest, most moderately angulated Shepherd I've seen in a loooooooong time. We had a show/working line cross that had the same rear assembly. When I saw the Plott, tho - LOL! Definitely UKC! 

So glad your daughter had a good time, I love to see parents getting the kids involved from a young age. She looks like such a sweetheart cutie, too 

Thanks for posting those pics!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

RBark said:


> It's hard for pictures to get more beautiful and serene than this.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Thank you R...made me -------> 


naoki said:


> Very nice pics, Chrissy. Abby must have had a great time seeing all those dogs!
> Actually UKC show is coming to our town in few weeks and I plan to check it out. I’ve never been any show before so it’ll be interesting. I even considered to participate to show Lennox but decided not to do it this time. (not enough time for us to prepare) I think I’ll take some conformation class in the future and try to get both of us ready for some up coming shows.
> 
> -naoki


That sounds great- he's a winner for sure!!



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Chrissy those pictures are great. The picture of Abby and the EM is to cute for words and I can't believe the head size diference. lol What he much larger than Otis?


Not too much larger than Otis- he was a lot wrinklier-bulkier, which Otis will get with age. He was the same height, though.


Spicy1_VV said:


> Lovely photos. What a nice CC. That is a good shot of the brindle Dane too, awesome. That OEM looks huge next to her. Very cool dog.


The CC was awesome. The guy complemented me and Abby on how well she treated her/petted her/approached her....it really made me happy to get a complement like that. She was a beauty


UrbanBeagles said:


> WOW! Great pics!!! And beautiful dogs, every single one of them
> 
> I was getting to wonder if it was an AKC or UKC show until I saw the GSD, then I'm thinking this has GOT to be UKC, that was just about the nicest, most moderately angulated Shepherd I've seen in a loooooooong time. We had a show/working line cross that had the same rear assembly. When I saw the Plott, tho - LOL! Definitely UKC!
> 
> ...


It was an AKC show, actually.
My daughter wants to go to another one tomorrow....unfortunately there aren't any around here but once a year


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> This guy gave kisses to her just like Otis Does.........


Brilliant pics Chriss!!!!

The dogue de bordeuxs are just making me contemplate getting one of my cousins pups due in the next week or so!,i really love thier look.

Now the pic of Abby and the EM is just awesome and the strange thing is if you would have posted that saying "heres abby kissing Otis" i wouldnt have blinked an eyelid,they look so alike.

The cumberland Spaniel is also fantastic,you can tell they were bred using St bernard because of that huge head and the CC is cool too.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sugar I see my Poodle  I really could NOT get used to a dog with it's butt sticking out all the time. If I ever got a Poodle it would be a very hairy one.  I love the Mastiff the Danes, the Bordeaux's and My fave of the day... The Cane Corso. Um, like the color of the Black and Tans LOL not the small heads so much  Abby is such a little Angel and that picture of her getting a kiss from the mastiff really show that.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Great pics Shug, That OEM is ginormous. I love those Bordeauxs too. Abby looks toddler sized next to the OEM


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Holy cow! That mastiff sure is big.. Abby's head looked so tiny!!!

Nice pics SUGAH! =)


----------



## mousi2405 (Sep 9, 2008)

The dog is a good and sweet pet animal. It respects its master and obeys their commands. It will also be so faithful to their masters.So nice of DOGS!
=========
mousami


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I am in love with the CC...And the French Mastiffs are awesome! 

And of course Ms. Abby....She is such a doll.

She has such an easy grace with those dogs.....I know where she gets that from


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Love the pictures. I really need to attend a dog show myself. Of course the mastiff is my favorite -but really like the Tan Coonhounds too. I just love the black and tan combo in dogs - i miss my rotti!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> Brilliant pics Chriss!!!!
> 
> The dogue de bordeuxs are just making me contemplate getting one of my cousins pups due in the next week or so,i really love thier look.
> 
> ...


there were a pack of 5 DDB's together--they were gorgeous and sweet...all one owner....imagine the slobber flying in that house  
That EM did look a lot like Otis, with a few less wrinkles.


Inga said:


> Sugar I see my Poodle I really could NOT get used to a dog with it's butt sticking out all the time. If I ever got a Poodle it would be a very hairy one. ; I love the Mastiff the Danes, the Bordeaux's and My fave of the day... The Cane Corso. Um, like the color of the Black and Tans LOL not the small heads so much Abby is such a little Angel and that picture of her getting a kiss from the mastiff really show that.


That poodle was just for you  The black and tans were gorgeous, but, not the kind of black and Tan you expected, I know....wish there would have been atleast one there for you!!


Dieselsmama said:


> Great pics Shug, That OEM is ginormous. I love those Bordeauxs too. Abby looks toddler sized next to the OEM


He was a big boy.....oh...and, She is a toddler 



digits mama said:


> I am in love with the CC...And the French Mastiffs are awesome!
> 
> And of course Ms. Abby....She is such a doll.
> 
> She has such an easy grace with those dogs.....I know where she gets that from


Awww thanks V- I am very proud that she knows how to approach and pet dogs--she always says "May I please pet your dog" which shocks a lot of people.....and of course they can't say no to her 



LuvmyRotti said:


> Love the pictures. I really need to attend a dog show myself. Of course the mastiff is my favorite -but really like the Tan Coonhounds too. I just love the black and tan combo in dogs - i miss my rotti!


I wish there would have been alteast one Rotti for you and Inga there-I can't believe that there wasn't even one...maybe next time.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Beautiful pictures...looks like Abby sure had a blast. Personally, I love that leonberger...look at all that FLUFF!!!!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Oooooh they are all so beautiful! 

I like how it was outside - feels more like a day hanging out than a stuffy old dog show (not that dog shows are stuffy - it's just the way i imagine it )


----------

